# First set of Acrylics



## jsmit228 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new here and just wanted some critique on 2 of my pieces or some tips and advice on making new pieces more emotionally appealing!

I think the pictures are cut off so I'm sorry about that!!

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the ArtistForum. Your art invokes sadness in me. A pictorial depiction of depression. So I would say you definitely have succeeded in getting a 'feeling' in you art which isn't the easiest thing to do.


----------



## jsmit228 (Mar 1, 2015)

Awe I'm sorry it made you feel sad! Maybe however that's what it was meant to do. I was listening to Lana Del Rey.

I appreciate your response. Everyone see a piece in a different way, I'm glad that it at least conveys an emotion. I believe emotion makes a piece valuable and worth something.

Any tips on using paint knives? I did these with knives and a brush but I haven't mastered pulling the knives in the right direction to produce an effect.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The only thing I've done with knives is mountains. I'm thinking some day I might try a full pallet knife picture but I've got some much in my mind to try right now it's pretty far down the road. 

I find the internet to be a wonderful way to find hints on techniques. If you don't get anyone here to answer your questions on knife techniques try doing search. Wilson Bickford the artist I like to view in videos has a couple of knife youtubes and he also did a PBS class on knife painting. You can see the PBS video on this link:
http://watch.wpbstv.org/video/2365391802/


----------

